
A Nuclear Rocket That Could Reach 20% the Speed of Light - alfa015
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DT5zkUq3VDY
======
nmstoker
This makes me wonder about the optimal time to proceed (rather than wait for
improved technology). Right now progress seems slow, but if advances sped up,
it would be a real concern that you could get on a craft with a 20 year
journey time, only to arrive and find that during your trip, technology had
improved enough that others beat you there.

~~~
mnky9800n
Who cares? You get to be in a spaceship going someplace else in space. Worst
that happens is you get there and you get a quicker ride back. Assuming
nothing catastrophic happens.

